# contender or glacier bay?



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

Sometime in the future we are gonna get a new boat, have been looking at the 31t contender and the 26 glacier bay..have heard great things about both..know alot of guys that run glacier bays an know they ride great..how does the new 31 run?? any info would help

thanks, mitch theologos


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

whoa, those are two totally different boats entirely..... you really need to do a test ride in both of these while in good conditions and then in not so good conditions.... hitch a ride with a 2cooler if need be. If you pick ice cream conditions you will want the contender for sure..... if you pick rough conditions you will likely take the glacier bay.......


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Yeah completely agree with Argo, comparing apples to oranges for sure


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

i agree as well. contenders are great fishing boats if its calm. if its rough youll be beat up pretty good. i remember heading 70 miles in 4-6 footers in a 23 contender TE. so sore. but we had good fishing


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Contender for speed, run and gunning! I like!

Glacier Bay for the slow caddy ride! I'm just not that old yet! LOL!

Both awesome boats!


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

Seaweed said:


> Yeah completely agree with Argo, comparing apples to oranges for sure


 nah man, those aren't even both fruits!


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

have heard alot of improvments in the 31..has anyone had any Experience
with how the new one rides?


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

I would venture to say that a Contender 33T will run just as smooth as any 26-27 foot cat until you get to that point where your only able to go about 18 knots in confused chop then the cat will dominate and work it's way through the stuff without any of those hard bangs every now and then.

My experience with a owning a 33T has been good and I would say in most conditions that I want to be in it will serve me better than any cat. A 31 foot center console is a whole different situation. It is a much smaller boat over all. It will go much faster than the cats but that difference between being comfortable in rougher seas tends to widen between the two. Ie.. once it gets over about 2.5 feet going into a steep head sea here in the gulf I would want to be in that 26' cat. Going down sea on the way home it could be 3.5' and the 31T contender would be able to go faster than the cat and still be very comfortable.

If I lived in Venice and only had to run less than 30 miles to get to deep water I would own a cat no question because I could fish more comfortably many more days of the year. Living here in Texas you have to pick and choose your days when you want to go long and if it gets over about 3.5' I don't want to go 100 miles into a head sea in either boat. Once out there fishing I would rather be in the 31 or 33 Contender because of the much better fishability. 

Man I am rambling over about things that have been said over and over. The best advise is to just go ride in both of them for yourself in different conditions and see for your self. Hope the above made a little sense. 

Good luck.


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

jakers said:


> If I lived in Venice and only had to run less than 30 miles to get to deep water I would own a cat no question because I could fish more comfortably many more days of the year. Living here in Texas you have to pick and choose your days when you want to go long and if it gets over about 3.5' I don't want to go 100 miles into a head sea in either boat. Once out there fishing I would rather be in the 31 or 33 Contender because of the much better fishability.
> 
> Good luck.


we fish out of venice..i know a couple captains that love there GB but there super slow...does anyone know what a 26 GB cruises at with yamahas?


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

I see this is going to turn into a cat vs. mono thread real fast. Do a search and there are tons of opinions on the subject, or go for a ride in each on a very windy day!


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

We don't bring enough beer on our old 31 Contender to go as slow as the 26 cats go.  

I'll be the first to tell you I get my behind kicked at 30-35 mph in 2-3' chop. I can stand it, my 68 yr old dad on most trips can not. Tab me down to cat speed, 28-30 mph, and there's no pounding and I'm still passing the GB's on the way out. I'm sure one day someone will pass me on the way out or the way back in, but odds are it won't be a catamaran hull.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Smack talking notwithstanding, both boats have tons of followers among serious recreational and professional fisherman. You should ride them both and see what works for you. 

At the same speed there's probably not much differnece in the ride. You gain range and cruise speed with the faster boat...


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

does anyone know what a 26 GB cruises at with yamahas?


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

That's a question that is about impossible to answer. I've fished several cats and owned 2 contenders. A 31' and a 36'. If i bought between 26-31' it would be a cat. If i went bigger it would probably be another 36' contender.

The freeman 33' cat looks like the ultimate combination of ride and speed but they are a custom built boat.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

I am going to try and stay objective here even though I am pro monohull. Any kind of seas that are 4' or less I would go with the 31T no doubt. If the seas were any bigger than that, then why would you plan on going out anyways??? Buy the contender, or if money is not an option, then I would check into some custom cats which cruise a lot faster than 25 mph. Those two boats are at opposite ends of the spectrum. But like I said, if you are going to pick your days and go out when it's reasonably calm, why cruise 25 when you can go 50 mph?


----------



## On A Mission (May 24, 2004)

*Link to Yamaha*



tunaCRAZY said:


> does anyone know what a 26 GB cruises at with yamahas?


Here is a link to the yamaha performance bulletin. This should answer your question...:headknock

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/...troke_hpv6_bss_glb-cnynrnr2665-t-f150txrd.pdf

AS stated in your other thread these numbers will vary depending on conditions, boat load and operator.

Dan


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you can consistantly cruise 30 kts/hr in Tx chop and not get beat stupid and not have to back down until the seas flat blow out , you have great hull

don't matter what it is.........cat or mono


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Get a World Cat*

:texasflagGo take a ride, you will not regret it.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Guys just to let y'all know if you did not already...in 2007 Contender completely redesigned both the hull and insides of there 27T, 31T and 33T. The older contenders were definetely a rough boat compared to most mono hulls mainly because of their light weight and narrower beam...However like i said in '07 the new contender hull came out on these boats. Talking with guys who were in direct contact with Contender, they said that the company was loosing alot of customers because owners looking to upgrade were realizing how rough the hull was compared to the new Yellowfins, Ventures, Sea Vee, etc...This new hull design was done by a worldclass offshore racing boat driver and from experience so far is incredible. They are freaking beasts of boats...Literally it is like riding in a completely different boat in regards to both the smoothness of the ride, dryness, speed, stability and turning capability...If you take a close look at the hulls of a pre-2007 contender hull and the new one you will see what i am talking about...These boats also are one of the most stable CC's in a beam sea i have ridden in. Basically if you are buying a new 31T, make sure you talk to either a dealer or guys who have ridden in the new hull before making decisions...Also if you are buying a new contender, make sure you know the differences in the stepped and non-stepped hull designs b/c Contender now does both for the 31 and 33. Basically a stepped hull just allows you to go a little bit faster and get on plane quicker, however they can be dangerous when making really sharped turns because they have been known to slip and perform a jet-ski like action, whipping people out of the boat....Hope this helps you out!! We have a new 33T and love it so contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

texas offshore, I would take your baot over any vhull under 38' in a heart beat, the only thing I would own in a vhull beyond that would be either a sportfish or the twin diesel spectre sportfish that runs 68 WOT and gets 3-4mpg at cruise of 40mph...... Worldcat is the best of both worlds, speed and comfort, If I was in the origional posters shoes and wanted the smooth ride with the possibility of cruising over 40mph I would get a world cat with twin 200+hp motors...... glacier bay is definately a smoother ride than a world cat though but it will only cruise at 30knots with twin 150(yamahas).....

Any vhull owner that says they dont get soaking wet on any day over 3' is lieing.....


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

Argo said:


> Any vhull owner that says they dont get soaking wet on any day over 3' is lieing.....


iv been in capt eddies boat in 3's or 4's without getting wet


----------



## 2FAST (Jun 28, 2009)

We just bought a 2660 Glacier Bay, It is the best riding boat i've EVER had! We have went out only 7 times, but the ride is so great! Best boat i've ever had, and its got plenty of fishinbg room too! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

getting wet doesn't usually depend on the size of the waves but more importantly the direction of the wind....like tuna crazy said...I have also been on many center consoles in 4+ and stayed dry....i have also been on center consoles in 2 footers and gotten soaked because of the wind directiion blowing the spray...And finally i have been in cataramarans and gotten soaked as well...IMHO I personally don't think you can justify a cat over a mono simply because a cat might be drier but that is based on my own experience...2Fast congrats on the new boat and hope the decks are bloody in due time!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Reading all these VS. threads make me hungry, So what do yall think I should eat for lunch A soy burger or a triple meat whataburger? 

Matt


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Ther is no choice. Wataburger. Why ask such a question


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

when its rough and your in a contender ya put the tabs down and go on and tell the crew to sit in the bean bags and hold on, this is when the boat performs the best. it will beat ya up a little but iam young so i dont mind it


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

2FAST said:


> We just bought a 2660 Glacier Bay, It is the best riding boat i've EVER had! We have went out only 7 times, but the ride is so great! Best boat i've ever had, and its got plenty of fishinbg room too! Good luck with your decision!


Awesome! what kind of engines?


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

I now own a 09 contender 31-T and the boat is totally different than the older models. It rides high and dry and will run 35 + in 2-3' foot chop all day long. It will beat you like any boat will if you dont use the tabs to make the bow due the work, But they do perform very well. I have never been on a boat that will not get you wet, but maybe its because I always ride on the wrong side..... Contender all the way!!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah, gettin wet is highly overrated. been in the flybridge of 48 and 60 ft sportfishers and if the conditions are right you're going to get wet. so you need to compare the boats in similiar conditions.
Most people would say might boat is dry... except my wife who crossed Matagorda with me one day with a 30+mph N wind hitting us ... nothing is dry in that


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

Another vote for the contender- they are solid, sexy, fishable, fast, etc...WIN for you.

I wont see you out there in anything more then 2-3, and that means all winter long...WIN for me.

It's WIN-WIN, get the contender.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

word...contender all the way...the one thing i like about contender over most other CC's is that they are 100% geared to fish...They are not real fancy or "nice" inside compared to most CC's but they are made to beat up, get bloody, and catch fish over and over again and not worrying about damaging your interior....my 2 cents


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Since I have owned both a Contender and now a World Cat I'll give you my opinion. Granted my Contender was only a 27 but what a great little boat. It didn't ride like a 33 or a 36 but it performed like no other in its class day in and day out. I have lots of hours on a 36 and it's a battle wagon. IMO it rides way better than the new 33T no matter what you 33T owners say. Nothing beats length and displacement/weight.
Contenders are wet, thats all there is too it. Running a trough in 3 ft seas and one side of the boat WILL get wet no debating that. Put the bow down into a 3-4 head sea and it will eat it up, any 33 or 36. When you put the bow down you sacrifice fuel economy in a very big way. Ronnies 33T gets maybe .9 to 1. mpg in ice cream. Put the bow down in 4 to 6 dt seas and it's down to .4 at 25 knots maybe and did I say wet!
My 33 World Cat on the other hand won't light the water on fire but I can get 1.1 to 1.3 in ANY sea conditions at 25 knots. Cruise 29 Knots in 2 to 3 ft seas and I can get a solid 1.3
My cat is drier in a head sea than it is in a following sea. It's not wet in either case, just a sneaze that screws up your sunglasses. I did get caught in a squall out of Matty this past April. Went from 2's to 8 to 10's in short order. I passed many big monos on the way in. 
As for room storage and fishability my 33 Cat kicks the Contenders but all day long. You guys taht have never tuna fished or even fished on a 33 wc can't compare your new 33T because you don't really know. We had 6 guys on Ronnies 33T during Tuna Mania and the boat was very crowded. 
The icey tek on deck had to be moved 100 times to access storage and fishboxes. If someone slept in a beanbag in the front they were always in the way of the fishbox. (That was me by the way) When running and trying to nap everyone tried to pile up on the dry side of the boat. 
I had 8 guys on the cat a while back. Seas were 4 to 5 ft. 4 out of the eight were sicker than dogs. The starboard side of the boat was lined up eith beenbags, looked like the sick ward. The other 4 of us fished the port side all day long without asking any of the 4 sickos to move for anything all day long.
Both boats have their advantages and disadvantages. If I were 25 to 30 yeras old again I would own the Contender. At my old age now I really like the comfort and layout of the 33WC. The 33T is like driving a Corvette and my Cat is like Driving a big comfy sedan. No maybe like a big sprinter van.
Either way you can't go wrong


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

well said


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

CHA CHING said:


> Since I have owned both a Contender and now a World Cat I'll give you my opinion. Granted my Contender was only a 27 but what a great little boat. It didn't ride like a 33 or a 36 but it performed like no other in its class day in and day out. I have lots of hours on a 36 and it's a battle wagon. IMO it rides way better than the new 33T no matter what you 33T owners say. Nothing beats length and displacement/weight.
> Contenders are wet, thats all there is too it. Running a trough in 3 ft seas and one side of the boat WILL get wet no debating that. Put the bow down into a 3-4 head sea and it will eat it up, any 33 or 36. When you put the bow down you sacrifice fuel economy in a very big way. Ronnies 33T gets maybe .9 to 1. mpg in ice cream. Put the bow down in 4 to 6 dt seas and it's down to .4 at 25 knots maybe and did I say wet!
> My 33 World Cat on the other hand won't light the water on fire but I can get 1.1 to 1.3 in ANY sea conditions at 25 knots. Cruise 29 Knots in 2 to 3 ft seas and I can get a solid 1.3
> My cat is drier in a head sea than it is in a following sea. It's not wet in either case, just a sneaze that screws up your sunglasses. I did get caught in a squall out of Matty this past April. Went from 2's to 8 to 10's in short order. I passed many big monos on the way in.
> ...


*BOOM! I believe this post over any other.*


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Thank You Bishop and Hotrod!!


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

is there anybody on here that have a glacier bay..some people say they cruise at 33 others say like 28? what do yall know about this?


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Twin vee is a much wider platform than either glacier or contender.
Ex-president of twin vee started http://www.ameracat.com:80/ a while back.
Report is 50mph with twin 150's upto 3.2 mpg on 500 mile range with trailer $49.9k

tight lines and fair winds

jb


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

tunaCRAZY said:


> is there anybody on here that have a glacier bay..some people say they cruise at 33 others say like 28? what do yall know about this?


I got one... 28mph is about right for us- and we have suzuki 140 on it. I think you'd do a little better with 150. I hear the suzuki 150 is the way to go.

Also, we cruise about 30mph coming in sometimes when its smooth and we are light.


----------



## freemanboatworks (Dec 26, 2008)

Capt Mike Ellis and Capt Billy Wells both had 26 Glacier Bays with Yamaha 150's. They cruised at 31mph @ 4500 rpm with charter.

They both sold their Glacier Bays to buy Freemans. Capt Mike is cruising 38mph at 4500 rpm in his Freeman with Zuke 300's. With the Yamaha 350's she cruises 45mph at 4500rpm. SO, to say a cat is slow is a very broad statement that does not include the boats we build. So for all you Contender guys, take a ride on a Freeman. You wont have the same mind set afterwards.

Running 40mph in 2-3 chop in complete comfort is a reality.

Here is the Yamaha bulletin to prove the performance
http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/...lletin_4stroke_hpv6_non-yamaha_sa9771.tmp.pdf


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

ya, just save up the coins and buy the freeman. Saw them in Venice last month. Beautiful!!!


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

Didn't Glacier Bay go bankrupt?
They may have been bought by World Cat


----------



## Run-Deep (May 1, 2006)

ssteel069 said:


> Contender for speed, run and gunning! I like!
> 
> Glacier Bay for the slow caddy ride! I'm just not that old yet! LOL!
> 
> Both awesome boats!


What are you trying to say your 26ft dusky will out run a Glacier Bay in rough water ssteel. I would rather show up ready to fish after a 3-4 hr boat ride than look cool and beat to death.


----------



## POCSemperFi (May 25, 2009)

*If you only fish calm water no question.*

I've been fishing our GB "WildCat" for 2 years in all kinds of weather, year around. I cruise at 27 knots (not mph), 4200 rpms with 130 Hondas and routinely get 1.3+ mpg. We've caught numerous billfish so no doubt about it raising marlin & sails. My back's not what it was and WildCat is quite comfortable, especially with beanbags.


tunaCRAZY said:


> Sometime in the future we are gonna get a new boat, have been looking at the 31t contender and the 26 glacier bay..have heard great things about both..know alot of guys that run glacier bays an know they ride great..how does the new 31 run?? any info would help
> 
> thanks, mitch theologos


----------



## Suck It Up (Jun 25, 2009)

*31 Contender*

I have the 31 and am just amazed with the performance.She is wet but can handle the waves 3 to 4's very well .If the waves get bigger than that I just don't go..I have the old ox66 250's and run 40 mph and burn 34GPH at 4300 RPM .If I had to do it all over again I would buy the same boat with no hesitation .She is the best I have been on ..As for the Cat .My experience is Ok except for the Jaring as you run into and with the waves almost like you are going to get tossed out of the boat left to right..Kinda scary..to me..always holding on for dear life ..the ride is good just the idea of getting thrown out of the boat is not my way of relaxing ...all my opinion and experience good luck with your Quest.Fish On!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Ok here it is.....*

Ask me Sept. 24th at the in the water boat show at South Shore Harbor Im in Sabnial ridding the sky's of doves till then.. Go Contender....


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

ok..theres three guys running full time charters out of the GYB they all run 36 Contenders...all run 60-70 days a summer..may be a reason for this..the seas here mostly SUCK! The big Contenders get you to the fish in a timely fashion and back home again..Calm Seas..


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

36 Is a totally different machine from even a 33 definately totally different that a 31 and a glacier bay. 

Btw we fished out of port m this weekend in a gb with twin 150 yami. 5300rpm was 30knots and 1.4 mpg both sat and Sunday. That is what we typically run it at regardless of seas.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

There's also about a 150-200k price difference too.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Run-Deep said:


> What are you trying to say your 26ft dusky will out run a Glacier Bay in rough water ssteel. I would rather show up ready to fish after a 3-4 hr boat ride than look cool and beat to death.


 No DUMBO! Thats not what I'm trying to say! My Dusky is 28' azzzmunch!


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

*Ocean Master Will Kick all Boats ASSES...*

This Particular boat was trial tested in 3-5 footers at 57 mph.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Looks like there getting a arse wipping on the Ocean Smasher. And the rain suits come with the boat?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like everyone donated a Kidney a couple seconds after this shot:tongue: Notice the position on the guy in the back.


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

*Ocean Blaster*

Yall are so wrong about this Boat... This thing will blow all the Contenders, Sea Vee, Yellowfins, and especially pontoons out of the water as far the ride goes...:rotfl: I have been in 6-10ftrs in this boat just for a test run... The Coast Guard thought we were nuts as we let Freeport jetties. But they just shook heads as we rolled past and 20 min. later they were all givin







as we cruised bk in... I was totaly impressed infact we sold the boat to the customer that very day...

We went to Tequila in 4-6s at 38mph with the old school Yamadoggs and never once got a drop of







on us... In fact 4 slept the whole way out...

Ocean Master weighs almost 3 times as much as any of thereg. 31-42CC's

This Boat just Freakin rocks Bro...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Snapperslapper22 said:


> Yall are so wrong about this Boat... This thing will blow all the Contenders, Sea Vee, Yellowfins, and especially pontoons out of the water as far the ride goes...:rotfl: I have been in 6-10ftrs in this boat just for a test run...
> 
> We went to Tequila in 4-6s at 38mph with the old school Yamadoggs and never once got a drop of
> 
> ...


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Snapperslapper22 said:


> Yall are so wrong about this Boat... This thing will blow all the Contenders, Sea Vee, Yellowfins, and especially pontoons out of the water as far the ride goes...:rotfl: I have been in 6-10ftrs in this boat just for a test run... The Coast Guard thought we were nuts as we let Freeport jetties. But they just shook heads as we rolled past and 20 min. later they were all givin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 do you really think anyone's going to believe that?


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

*Ocean Master*

Yea!!! And we all hooked up to a







a each and 1







... Man I wanna run these boats side by side, to make a point have you ever been in 1?

My cousin sold his World Cat for an Ocen Master 2 yrs ago







with no regrets...

The 27 Ocean Skiff with diesels that gets 9 miles to the gallon, and still will run with the BIG BOYZZZ...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Snapperslapper22 said:


> Yea!!! And we all hooked up to a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a 34' Oceanwaves and my buddy has a 29' Cat. Mine is powered with twin 250 Etecs. He has twin 300 suzuki's. Flat sea's I smoke his butt. In 3 to 4's it's pretty even. I believe longer the boat the better to stretch out over the waves.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

he must have a prokat but I call bs on the 3' plus seas.....


the snapperslapper guy is full of S....


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

*OWNER TESTIMONY ON OCEAN MASTER BOATS*

DUDE YALL AINT NEVER BEEN IN A REAL BOAT EVADENTLY... GO TO THE OCEANMASTER

*336 Sport Cabin in Italy*
_"I'm glad the cabin is built so strong. We've usually got 2 people lying on the roof sun deck and another 2-3 sitting at the helm. We're out daily about 8-10hrs at sea, touring various beaches and island, with about 8-10 people on board. _
_Some days are calm, some days we have to fight through 8-10ft. waves to get to our favorite place round the islands."_





















































Recent launch of a new 31 center console for an owner who was taking the boat to Texas.









Recent launch of a new 31 center console for an owner who was taking the boat to Texas.

www.oceanmasterboats.com​HMMM THATS ODD I DON'T SEE ANY SLICKER SUITS IN THIS PIC!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

TEXAS-OFFSHORE.COM said:


> :texasflagGo take a ride, you will not regret it.


WOW!! That's a sweet looking rig !


----------



## Run-Deep (May 1, 2006)

28' he is moving up in the world:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: and azzmunch how gay is that:headknock Dusky BOY!!!


ssteel069 said:


> No DUMBO! Thats not what I'm trying to say! My Dusky is 28' azzzmunch!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

the ocean master is a quality, heavy, overbuilt boat with a dated design. 16 degree deadrise at transom, 36 at entry can't make for a good head sea ride compared to a deep v or cat.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Snapperslapper22 said:


> DUDE YALL AINT NEVER BEEN IN A REAL BUMPY BOAT EVADENTLY... GO TO THE OCEANMASTER
> 
> *336 Sport Cabin in Italy*
> _"I'm glad the cabin is built so strong. We've usually got 2 people lying on the roof sun deck and another 2-3 sitting at the helm. We're out daily about 8-10hrs at sea, touring various beaches and island, with about 8-10 people on board. _
> ...















































Your all ate up with the dumba55.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Snapperslapper22 said:


> Recent launch of a new 31 center console for an owner who was taking the boat to Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and why would they need "slicker suits"...the boat has curtains around the helm!


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

*Testimony on Ocean Master Boats*

Testimonials.......

US Navy - Diego Garcia, Indian Ocean​
We routinely faced 18 - 20 foot seas in our Ocean Master 31' off the coast of Africa - we had other boats but we sold them all and kept the Ocean Master. 
US Naval Officer

We managed to land a blue marlin in 12 foot seas. During these conditions it is very comforting to know this boat is so strongly built and well engineered.
34' Owner

It is, as we say down here in Lousiana, it's HELL FOR STOUT!
31' Owner

I have been around boats my entire life and have pretty much fished them all - but nothing comes close to my 31'.
31' Owner

During the 96 hurricane the boat went onto the rocks in Essex. The hull did not fail. When I offered to purchase a new boat both my sons said no. We re-powered to keep peace in the family.
27' Owner

"Expeditor"​







"Expeditor"​
"After running million-dollar-plus beauties, it's my 1990 31-foot Ocean Master Walkaround Sportfisherman, that gives me the greatest thrill"

Capt. Patrick Sciacca
Power & Motoryacht Magazine
"Expeditor" - Ocean Master 31

I own a 1977 31 Ocean Master. I have been giving it a facelift for the last few years and wanted to let you know that during our restoration project we found that the structure was in better shape than many other boats 20 years newer than mine built by other supposedly top names in the business. I hope I get another 25 years out of her. Thanks for not taking shortcuts!
Bob W.
31' Center Console










On the Bite Charters​
The ULTIMATE fishing machine!
Capt. John M.
On The Bite Charters

Keep up the great work, Ocean Master is the only boat I will ever own. Thanks again.
Todd K.

I was in the Indian Ocean last week visiting Diego Garcia where the Navy has two 31-foot beauties sporting twin Merc 250s. I had never seen or heard of Ocean Master before this time as the name isn't plastered down the side as on most boats. I made it my business to find out what this masterpiece was, as it performed as I would have wanted it to. This ride was a great experience
Tom T.
Diego Garcia








Pesca Panama Fishing Lodge​







Pesca Panama Fishing Fleet​
We run our Ocean Masters day in and day out year round - their reliability has been excellent! Our business depends on them and we couldn't be happier.

Fleet Manager - Pesca Panama

Just made the trip from Old Saybrook to Falmouth. We ran an easy 28mph cruise and burned an economical 20.7gph. This was with a full belly of fuel and 3 adults and 1 child onboard. Needless to say I am a happy owner.
Bill S.
31' Center Console

"Snapper"​
On Saturday we knew that a large big-eye tuna had already been landed so we had our work cut out for us. We decided to run to the Hudson canyon - 70 miles from Fire Island inlet.

It was give and take for over an hour but we finally sunk the gaff in what turned out to be the first place fish - a 178 lb big-eye tuna!

In the end our tuna held on to first place. Amazingly enough, second place in the tournament went to another Ocean Master 31! We might be on to something here. I sure hope so.
Bruce T.
"Snapper"- 31' Center Console

Ocean Master 186

THE RIDE! My answer when asked why we got the Ocean Master 18 over all the others. We wanted a skiff that could not only perform, but that would be smooth and dry in really nasty conditions. We certainly found it! It has been a year now and the boat still amazes me. 
David T.








"Fin-Tastic"​
These are just a few of the wonderful memories I have from my years with Fin-Tastic. Some of the other memories are not so blissful, including dodging lightning storms out of Jupiter and fighting heavy seas between Florida and the Bahamas. But whether in calm seas or rough, I'm completely comfortable with my boat and confident of its ability to withstand anything I get into.
Paul A.
"Fintastic"- 31' Center Console

"Even Odds"​
It's one of the few things I've bought in life that I've appreciated more and more as time went on. I bought this boat 3 years ago and for me, I appreciate it more and more every day and the cycle of wanting bigger and better has gone. "
John D.
"Even Odds" - 31' Center Console










"Brass Ring"​
During the past five years we were in Bahamian waters for 206 days during which our traveling and trolling added up to about 12,000 miles.

The return trip to The States from the Bahamas this year was a real adventure due to the weather. On departure the weather was terrible!...20 foot seas and 40 knot winds. It took five days for the seas to subside from unsafe to uncomfortable and I finally made the two day, 350 mile, return trip pounding through 8 foot seas.

We're proud of our boat and the times spent with my sons are priceless. 
John S.
"Brass Ring" -31' Center Console

We were 116 nautical miles offshore, the weather that morning was clear, water was slick calm. You could have ran buoys with a tournament ski boat it was that calm.

About 4 hours after sunrise a few clouds appeared. About an hour later all hell was breaking loose. A tropical depression had formed in the Gulf of Mexico. Seas went to 12 - 15 feet, winds exceeded 80 knots according to the people who were on the rig we pulled in behind. We kept the nose into the seas for 5 to 6 hours, till it was safe to head back into Galveston. The storm had moved a little giving us a beam sea to ride back in. We went straight in at 24 knots.

Other than getting wet from the driving rain there were no other incidents to report. Well I guess I lied, we WERE running low on Red Dog beer.

I am often asked when am I going to get another boat and I just grin at them and ask WHY?

The saying around the dock is, "I am getting a boat and it rides as good as an Ocean Master." I just smile and say OK.

The boat is coming up on 20 years age, 10 years of that were very hard fishing years and I can tell you, looking at the boat you would never guess its age. Almost all of our trips were 100 or more nautical miles. We run at night to the fishing grounds and never fear sinking the boat or any other surprises.

Even at age 56 when everyone is getting more "COMFORTABLE" boats the only thing I would trade the 31 for is a 34 Ocean Master, maybe, and I have fished a lot of boats.
Sonny M.
31' Center Console

We had to travel over 100 miles during a tropical depression - on the entire trip we saw only 3 other boats, all were much larger commercial fisherman.
27' Owner

While fishing in the islands we ran into a bad tropical storm. The waves got so big that one broke over the tower and shorted out the VHF. Somehow the boat managed to get us through safe and sound - I don't think any other 27' boat would have survived what we did.
27' Owner

My 27 is the most rugged and overbuilt boat I have ever been on, and I've owned them all - Mako, Grady White, Boston Whaler.
27' owner

As a work boat it is stable and can handle 18 - 20 foot seas and 6 - 8 inshore when salvaging and towing.
31' Owner










North Charleston Police Department​
Our boat is 1986 Ocean Master 31. She started out her life on the other side of the law being used to transport "goods" between the Bahamas and the Mainland.

Seized by customs in the late eighties, they used her as a patrol boat for several years around the Caribbean. They had a fourth fuel tank added to extend the range (the vessel holds just shy of one thousand gallons) and also mounted a first generation Thermal imager (seen under the radar). After Customs the boat was transferred over to the U.S. Navy and stationed in Cape Canaveral as a missile recovery vessel.

After about five years with the Navy I was able to get her and with a government grant, and a lot of horsetrading, get her re-powered with Yamaha 300 HPDIs. I replaced the electronics with a Garmin suite, and am in the process of putting on a new 5000M thermal imager. She serves in the fleet of a Port security task force in Charleston called SeaHawk under the U.S. Justice department and even though she is the oldest vessel in the fleet she is still considered the "Flagship".

The immense deck area makes her the optimum vessel for Dive operations, Sonar towing Ops and Flying our ROV.
Cpl. Joe M.
North Charleston Police Department - 31' Center Console

I've had my boat since 2001 and I just want to say it again - you sold me the perfect boat. Thanks!
27' Owner

I fish the Louisiana coast and at times we may have to run eight or ten miles to good fishing conditions, other times, we run 100 miles for fishable conditions. The Ocean Master has proved to be exceptionally economical in cruising these distances.

The boat's strength and sea worthiness is incomparable. One of the most dramatic demonstrations of this boat's ability occurred during the Labor Day weekend in 1988 at Port Eads, Louisiana. During a scheduled tournament for the New Orleans Big Game Club, a tropical depression was battering the Louisiana Coast approximately 50 miles west of Port Eads. Because of generally poor weather conditions, only four boats showed up for the tournament, two 53 footers, a 54 footer, and my 34 foot Ocean Master.

As these four vessels started down the Mississippi River and encountered the waters over the sand bar the bigger boats decided the battering was not worth it and turned around to return to Port Eades. Although we had to run the Ocean Master slow, there was really no difficulty in going out through these conditions and although the ride was wild, I felt confident the whole time the boat was in complete control of its situation. As fate would have it, we managed to hook a blue marlin in these 12 foot seas and the walk around version of the Ocean Master permitted exceptionally good maneuverability in bad conditions in order to bring the fish to the boat.

During these conditions, one is very comforted to know this boat is so strongly built and engineered.
Richard L.
34' Center Console

I have been very impressed with the dryness and comfortable ride they have provided us in some very large seas. 
Brien H.
US Navy - Diego Garcia










"Morgan Too"​
Recently we had the Morgan Too in Panama to fish the wonderful
Hannibal Banks and explore the countryside&#8230; Jupiter Inlet during a bad Nor'easter does not even compare to what we had to cross. We had three waves break over the boat and wash off the back of the half tower, this boat did not hesitate to punch through this monsters. Every trip we take is just as abusive as the one I wrote about above. This is the most seaworthy tender and boat I have ever had in the 30' foot range.

Thank you for providing us with such a beautiful, practical and safe boat.
Capt. Mark D.
"Morgan Too" - 34' Center Console

Diego Garcia​
It is amazing how many hours are put on the boats and how well they look after years of abuse. They are not pampered in any way. I know of one instance where one was swept onto the beach upside down and simply rolled over and towed back out after the weather died down.

Daniel W.
US Merchant Marine - Diego Garcia

Weather wise it was pretty sloppy and the boat just ate up the seas! It was an honest 8-10' with an occasional 12' thrown in and going into a head sea the boat performed **** near flawlessly! I was so impressed with this boat to the point that once I get back to the states I am definitely going to look into purchasing one of these great boats!
Ben S.
US Navy - Diego Garcia









US Navy - Diego Garcia, Indian Ocean​
These were some of the roughest waters at times, but the fishing is unreal. The 31' handled extremely well in some seas that I couldn't even tell you how high they were because I had my eyes closed. 
Brian L.
US Navy - Diego Garcia

We bought the boat from original 20 months ago and have logged 7000+ hours. The boat is phenomenal. Our 15 year old son fishes for sails, swords and takes out a lot of people that are always impressed with the quality of the Ocean Master. 
Peter I.










"Karma"​
I wanted value and OM was it. You aren't paying for a name or advertising. Why pay for all those full page ads and tournament dollars being spent.

Now look at the construction when you start digging on the Contender or Bluewater or Regulator type boats you will see that OM is just a better boat in the construction method and materials, MUCH Better. Go to their plant! Then I wanted a semi-custom boat that I could build out my way! You can't do that with other boats - you have to use their options!

Last it is different - not the cookie cutter yuppie boat down the canal!It has beautiful lines that most boats don't have!
Doug B
"Karma" - 27 Ocean Skiff

Best boat we ever had, our 31' Super Console. Your boat will do everything you claim, we love it. 
Jeff D.
31' Center Console

We continue to enjoy the boat immensely and thank you for manufacturing such a wonderful product and continuing to service it so well.
Robert L.

This boat is a dream come true for me. You should hear all the compliments I get on this boat here in Louisiana. People have never seen anything like it around here and it really burns a lot of heads! It's like having a really nice Ferrari in a small town! 
Byron B.
31' Center Console

Thank you so much for taking time out of your busy day to show Charlie and I around your shop. I really enjoyed the tour and found out a lot about my boat. As I told you, mine is a 1995 31' named "Satisfaction" and that say's it all. 
Louis M.
"Satisfaction" - 31' Center Console

I am real impressed with your companies of doing business, and your kind offer to contact Mr. Hauptner direct. This shows me that Mr. Hauptner, and his staff are top notch professionals. It gives me great pleasure to find another owner that doesn't forget we are all in the service business, and that he would take the time to talk with me direct.

FYI I took this 31 out yesterday on a sea trial, even though this boat is not new by any means I was very impressed with your companies detail to many things, that you state on your web page, the wiring, and rigging, was top notch the boat felt solid in 3 to 4 ft chop and for the age on the boat felt tight, in other words it is a well built boat.
Oscar F.

Mike T.​
The boat performs well for offshore fishing, whether it's 25 miles out at Monster Ledge or 80 miles at the Hudson Canyon. It's also used for fishing the shallow bays from the Manasquan Inlet to the Barnegat Light Inlet.

Awesome ride! It impressed a lot of fishing buddies on some pretty nasty trips. Even launching off big seas it still lands soft and solid. Plus I get plenty of looks and compliments from passersby about the boat.
Mike T.
27' H Center Console

I am sending you some pics of my 2002 with t-top tower. Very happy with this boat I bought used in January of 2007. You and I have spoken many times on the phone, your advice and help are greatly appreciated.
Capt. Steve H.

I just have to tell you that I am so excited about the boat. I already said that this is a lot of money for me and that I am not one of those guys that comes and drops the cash down without thinking anything of it. I have worked so hard over the years and this will be the first boat in my life that I have bought "NEW"! I have owned maybe 30 boats since I was a kid. After waiting 45 years to choose a new boat, Ocean Master has been my Dream boat for about 20 of those years.

Thanks for helping one of my dreams come true.
Ocean Skiff 27'

I have just purchased my second 31. It is a 1994 w/twin 250 Yamahas. I bought the boat from its original owner who kept it on Nantucket. I will use her at the Cape also. I have owned 25 boats in 30 years and "Nothing" compares.
Bill S.
31' Center Console

Thanks for all the help refitting our 31'! The information and guidance you have offered in regard to the restoration of our 20 year old boat has been outstanding.

It shows your dedication to not only new projects, but to the continued satisfaction of all previous owners of Ocean Masters. In a time when the main focus of most manufactures is to push as many vessels out of the factory as quickly as possible, it is a pleasure to be in contact with someone who believes in the product her produces even more the happiness of his customers.

I have owned two 31' Ocean Master vessels and though the current vessel is in need of some cosmetic repairs, the hull is as dependable today as the day it was pulled from the mold. I am sure this will be the last center console vessel I purchase and I am certain that my 11 year old son with enjoy using it with his children.
Vincent M.
31' Center Console

Not until after running my new 34' Ocean Master "Reel Screamer Too" around to Bradenton did I realize just how happy I'm going to be with her.

The construction is definitely overbuilt resulting in the softest, most comfortable, dry ride I've ever felt on a vessel of her size. I know I'm going to have years of joy out with her fishing the loop in the Gulf of Mexico. Thank you for taking the time to construct such a marvelous vessel.
Scott R.
"Reel Screamer" - 34' Center Console

Dean,
I just wanted to tell you how awesome the boat is!! Everything turned out so well. From the shell that I originally saw it was hard to imagine how great it would look!

Your hard work paid off. Thank you so much, we will have many family memories on there that we will cherish! We appreciated all that you did to make it happen.
Eileen M
31' Center Console


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

saw that boat at the GYB weekend, lot nicer than cats and contenders IMO








Recent







launch of a new 31 center console for an owner who was taking the boat to Texas.​
Recent launch of a new 31 center console for an owner who was taking the boat to Texas.​
www.oceanmasterboats.c[/quote]​


----------



## R_Aboud (May 26, 2009)

*ocean master 31'*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=226706

Here's one of those ocean masters that guy is talking about, for sale on this board. I don't know if its as good as he says it is but i looked at this one and talked to the owner and he said he loved it and would never own anything else. Also, he confirmed that it supposedly has like one of the biggest beam for a 31' and something about how it was really heavy also. Just thought it was interesting if anyone else knows about them let me know.


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

guys come on..contenders an glacier bays haha


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

North Charleston Police Department​
Our boat is 1986 Ocean Master 31. She started out her life on the other side of the law being used to transport "goods" between the Bahamas and the Mainland.

Seized by customs in the late eighties, they used her as a patrol boat for several years around the Caribbean. They had a fourth fuel tank added to extend the range (the vessel holds just shy of one thousand gallons) and also mounted a first generation Thermal imager (seen under the radar). After Customs the boat was transferred over to the U.S. Navy and stationed in Cape Canaveral as a missile recovery vessel.

After about five years with the Navy I was able to get her and with a government grant, and a lot of horsetrading, get her re-powered with Yamaha 300 HPDIs. I replaced the electronics with a Garmin suite, and am in the process of putting on a new 5000M thermal imager. She serves in the fleet of a Port security task force in Charleston called SeaHawk under the U.S. Justice department and even though she is the oldest vessel in the fleet she is still considered the "Flagship".

The immense deck area makes her the optimum vessel for Dive operations, Sonar towing Ops and Flying our ROV.
Cpl. Joe M.
North Charleston Police Department - 31' Center Console


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

*Pesca Panama Fishing Video - Ocean Master 27's *

"Say Joe, ya think this one's over the minimum?"​
The world famous Pesca Panama lodge in Costa Rica employs a fleet of Ocean Master 27's with twin outboards. These boats are run day in and day out, year round. This is fishing at it's finest, enough to make us want to hop on plane and fly down asap. Their website has some great fishing photos (go to the section called Fishing Reports) along with a video of the lodge and the Ocean Master boats they use. Check it out.

*Video on Pesca Panama Site*


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Not sure how this thread got on to several pages of Ocean Masters when the OP was wanting to know about Contenders and Glacier Bays. Don't know about the newer ones but the older hulls...mid 90's back...were very wet hulls. As far as being the widest...I don't think so. They are however, very heavy hulls. I looked at the 28' and the 31' the last time I was in the market and went back with the Unsinkable Legend!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Run-Deep said:


> 28' he is moving up in the world:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: and azzmunch how gay is that:headknock Dusky BOY!!!


Ocean master is a good looking boat! Kevin, you so funny!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Snapperslapper is like a bad email spammer! Mono vs Cat = no comparison


----------



## Run-Deep (May 1, 2006)

Sorry ssteel this is not your boyfriend Kevin sad4sm.


ssteel069 said:


> Ocean master is a good looking boat! Kevin, you so funny!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Run-Deep said:


> Sorry ssteel this is not your boyfriend Kevin sad4sm.


Then you must be some wormy biattch who has to talk chitt on a post, because you are not man enough to admit who you are. Biaaattch!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

ssteel069 said:


> Then you must be some wormy biattch who has to talk chitt on a post, because you are not man enough to admit who you are. Biaaattch!


*BOOM!*


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Snapperslapper22 said:


> We went to Tequila in 4-6s at 38mph with the old school Yamadoggs and never once got a drop of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I have not yet read a single post past this one, so I dont know if this has been addressed or not

 but, 

 Does anyone else feel these might be needed or an I the only one? 










because

Thats gettin pretty deep IMO
​ The "_wondering what you been smok'n_ " Hog

PS:Ive now read the other post, seems I wasnt the only one who questioned your post. Im sure those boats are wonderful boats with lots of good reports from captains and people who have bought/use them them. I dont question that... its YOUR STATEMENT that I quoted from your post above that I personally find extremely hard to believe. Maybe the ruler/measuring device used to measure those 4-6'rs which usually have a 7'r roll in with them pretty frequently was a little off or something that day..

Good fish'n to ya..


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll take that twin diesel Ocean Master over a Cat in a heart beat.

All you cat owners are so defensive. Don't be hatin' cause yall can't keep up. 

Brandon


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

luna sea II said:


> the ocean master is a quality, heavy, overbuilt boat with a dated design. 16 degree deadrise at transom, 36 at entry can't make for a good head sea ride compared to a deep v or cat.


X2


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

That drop down transom looks pretty cool, 16 degrees of dreadrise not so much.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

This spectre is my top choice for my next over 30' boat....... you can find them mid to low 100s on the used market a year or two old with low hours......

*SPECIFICATIONS:*
LOA: 36' 8"
Beam: 10' 0"
Deadrise: 24 DEG
Weight: 9400 (DRY)
Fuel Capacity: 257 GAL
Freshwater: 40 GAL
Top Speed: 60 mph
Max Cruise: 52 mph*700 + mile range based on 40 mph cruiseFeatures
• Anchor Locker - Recessed Bow, Ample Rope/Chain Storage
• Batteries - H/D Marine W/Ch Switches
• Bilge Pumps - (2) 1200 Gph Automatic
• Center Console - H/D Composite, Oversized Lockable Electronics Area, 
1/2" Windshield W/ Billett Fastners, Molded Footrest, Walk In Head, Designer Series Electric 
Toilet, Sink W/ F/W Shower, (2) Screened Windows, (2) Access Panels
• Cleats -(6) H/D Stainless Pull Up
• Cooler - Insulated 135 qt W/ Divider
• Cup Holders - Stainless Throughout
• Electrical - Digital Controller W/ Breakers And Manual Overrides
• Engine Hatch - Insulated And Sound Proofed, Easily Lifted
• Fish Boxes - Insulated And Macerated, (1) 642 Qt Fwd And (2) 202 Qt Aft.
• Fuel Tank - H/D Welded Aluminum, Expoxy Coated, Racor Fuel Separators
• Gauges, Digital Display
• Hull, Laser Straight Vacuum Bagged Composite Construction, Wood Free, Race Proven,
Lightweight For Ride And Efficiency
• Lighting - Nav/Running Lights, Led Courtesy Lights Throughout
• Livewell / Helm Seat, 70 Gallons, Dual Lid Design, Clear Window Aft, Light, 1600gph Tournament
Pump, (2) Overflows, Footrest, Rod Holders (4), Drink Holders (2), Storage Compartments (3)
• Horns, Electric
• Inner Liner, Composite, Self Bailing W/ Non•Skid, Gasketed Hatches W/Piano Hinges, 
S/S Latches, Access To All Equipement And Systems
• Propellors, Stainless High Performance
• Rails, Oval High Polished Stainless
• Rod Holders, (4) Gunnel Mount
• Rod Storage
• Rub Rail, Ridgid Vinyl W/ Stainless Insert
• Forward Seating Or Open Bow Arrangements
• Steering, Hydraulic, Tie Bar, Stainless Wheel W/ Knob
• Transom Swim Platform, Dual Transom Doors, Boarding Ladder, F/W Shower
• Trash Bin - Aft
• Trim Tabs, Offshore H/D K•Planes
• Trim Tab Indicators, Mechanical, Drives And Tabs
• T-Top H/D Welded Aluminum, Oversized Tubing, Sunbrella Canvas, (5) Rod Holders Aft,
(2) Rod Holders Side Mount, Spreader Lights Forward And Aft, Courtesy Light
• Throttle, Billett 4 Lever W/ Trim Switches
• Raw Water Washdown
• Tin Coated Copper Wiring W/ Heat Shrink Connectors
• Bronze Sea Strainer Pick Ups, Strainer Baskets


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Argo said:


> This spectre is my top choice for my next over 30' boat....... you can find them mid to low 100s on the used market a year or two old with low hours......
> 
> *SPECIFICATIONS:*
> LOA: 36' 8"
> ...


Is the power plant something top secret?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

either twin cummins or yanmar with outdrives.....


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

it is also available with outboards if you want it that way......


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Argo said:


> it is also available with outboards if you want it that way......


LOL, I most definately prefer outboards! I am waiting to see about the diesel outboards coming out of Miami from mega-outboards. I know they will be a little on the heavy side but if I can hang a pair back on the stern and run the biodiesel through them at $0.68 a gallon...the floaters run just got way economical!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't see the livewell option in the last pic...hopefully something along the lines of:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

needs more gal capacity than 3 hardtails


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> needs more gal capacity than 3 hardtails


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

hog said:


>


X2 that is great


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The guy fishing must be gay, cause I'd be in the livewell


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> The guy fishing must be gay, cause I'd be in the livewell


Kind of what I thought...he is just sitting there on the gunnel playing with his rod!:biggrin:


----------



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

The only Cat worth owning is FREEMAN!! The others are just plain ugly. The Freeman on the other hand is a slick looking boat. You grandpa's who love cats so much can stick with your minivans. And the guy spamming Ocean not so Master this is a Contender Glacier Bay thread. Go start your own thread and see if you get any hits. My bet is you wont thats why you had to weasel your way into this one.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Man, I'm still looking at the pics of those chicks!


----------

